# It's been almost 2 years, but I still miss Beno...



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought by now the pain would be gone, but for some reason I have been thinking about Beno all day. I love Tony with all my heart and let him lay up on my pillows so I can hug and kiss him more. But I really miss Beno all 125 pounds of him. One incident I well never forget. He was walking down the hallway and all the doors were closed, he had grown so big and long that he could not turn around. He tried over and over trying to turn around when he started to back down the hallway when he backed in to me. I think he panicked and started to whine like a GSD would.

Beno, I really really really miss you, RIP my boy, you were my whole world for 12 years...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you'll always miss them but that's ok.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel your pain- I just finished dinner with our friend Joe and while he was playing tug with Stosh I was suddenly overwhelmed with grief for our last gsd Omy. She and Joe were my two best friends and for some reason seeing him play with Stosh just brought back all the feelings of love and loss. Omy has been gone for 3 years- I don't know when it will get easier.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I have not forgotten you Beno. I still love you with all my heart..


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Four weeks and a day since Felony left. I've cried every single one of them/


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The fact that they live within our hearts forever is what makes them so special. We can hold them there, with warmth and love, and no one can take that from us. They wait for us on the other side of the bridge, and since dogs have no real sense of time, the excitement is the same when we join them, as the last time they saw us.

Hold onto that warmth and love. It will sustain you and give you joy, and sadness, to make sure you never forget that you were and are loved unconditionally.

We all, sadly, know your pain. It's OK to cry on our shoulders. We can bear you, if you will bear us.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know what you mean. It feels like my tears over losing Remo will never dry up.


----------

